# hypertensive urgency



## tdsmitchell (Jul 21, 2010)

hypertensive urgency, post partum, h/o pre eclampsia

would you code this as a pregnacy complication postprtum? if so, would you use 642.44 or 642.74 or ??


----------



## adebisihamilton (Jul 21, 2010)

will code as 642.44


----------



## tdsmitchell (Jul 21, 2010)

thank you


----------

